# Dorian Yates articles: Back training and General training tips



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

Principles of Mass Construction by Dorian Yates


My Guide to Building a Better Back by Dorian Yates


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a great article.
I love his advice on doing pullovers first.  They really help stretch and warmup the lats before you get to the other exercises.
I also love his advice on reverse grip pull ups or pull downs.  They engage the lats much better and both the top and the bottom of the movement.  I have even lowered the weight to ensure better form and it has really helped my back development.
Dorian Yates gives great advice.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 17, 2011)

interesting
i think ill start using that pullover machine at my gym
and ill take it easy on the wide grip back movements


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah my gym hasnt got that pullover machine, shame.


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah my gym hasnt got that pullover machine, shame.



Do it on a bench?


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 18, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> Do it on a bench?



Good idea it's just a little tough on the shoulders that way but a great excursize


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally I think he is one o the greatest minds in bodybuilding. It's so true that time in the gym doesn't equal the amount of growth. You grow at home in your rest time and eating. Great find bro!


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 18, 2011)

That is true , I have rotator issues and can't use heavy weights when doing this.




LightBearer said:


> Good idea it's just a little tough on the shoulders that way but a great excursize


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 18, 2011)

There is no need to use heavy weights on dumbell pullovers in the gym if you do not have the nautilus machine.  A medium weight for 10-12 reps is very effective for this exercise.


----------

